# Problems Printing on Bamboo fabric



## kwildasin (Mar 19, 2009)

I read some other posts on the same topic but did not find a concrete answer. We are having problems printing on bamboo fabric. we have put them through the dryer twice, slow belt, lower heat as to not toast the fabric and the ink is still smudging. Does anyone have any suggestions or info? 
Thanks


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I have not printed this particular item, but since no one has volunteered their expertise, I would suggest trying a waterbase ink with catalyst. The catalyst would require less heat than a non-catalyzed ink and should help with a heat sensitive substrate. Nazdar has an ink and compatible catalyst that may work. Give them a call and talk to tech support.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

We use the same method for Bamboo as we do for cotton. We only print with 230 or 300 screens, run them through our drier on exactly the same settings as cotton. Make sure you keep your underbase light, not bullet proof. We are printing with straight out of the bucket plastisol.


----------

